# Setting a new tub! Drain alignment problems



## crza1 (Feb 15, 2010)

One clarification, this is a tub set on a slab so access to moving the rough in will be a chore.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

If the trap is set too far back, use two 45's or 22's in the vertical overflow section to make an offset to line up with the trap. Also lengthen the drain shoe accordingly. This will require a "solvent weld" type of waste and overflow- not the brass or tubular plastic type.


----------



## crza1 (Feb 15, 2010)

The tub drain vertical section is farther back than the trap connection.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Picture?


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the reason I hire a plumber for this chore....

Sounds like you will be breaking out some concrete to reset the rough plumbing....:yes::huh:


----------



## crza1 (Feb 15, 2010)

I ended unmaking the trap work by using a fernc rubber fitting to make the overflow alignment better. I also cut away a bit of the insulation on the back of the tub to give more clearance for the nut on the overflow tube. A flexible tub drain would have been a better answer but I don't have local access to one.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

chris maybe I missed it...:yes: there is no trap door..if not can you put one in???


----------

